# Yay i can has drumkitz in mauritius!



## bulb (Dec 31, 2007)

wheeeee
i know i suck, and everything is off blahblahblah but the important thing is im having fun, and for the first time in like 2 years i can practice drums everyday yay!

Noname.avi <---trying to be keith carlock and/or gospel and failing miserably


now im workin on blasts hehe, i still suck but they are fun also!


----------



## Jason (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice throne. At least your having fun right?


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 31, 2007)

lmao the throne killed me


----------



## Jason (Dec 31, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> lmao the throne killed me



I was waiting for that lil fucker to break


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 31, 2007)

Your drumming kicks the shit out of your grammar.


Groovy stool.


----------



## Blexican (Dec 31, 2007)

Even your drumming skills are amazing. I hate you bulb!



That throne looks like an african conga drum


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 31, 2007)

bulb said:


> now im workin on blasts hehe, i still suck but they are fun also!



Remember, the trick with blasts is to never stop them. If you do, any song you're playing *dominating *will immediately go from rock to suck.

Even between songs - never, ever stop. If the vocalist wants to blab on about his balls, the merch, and whatever song is coming up next, he can damn well do it over the wall of awesome you have crafted through the _Omnipresent and Eternal Blast_.



Also, kickin' video. Your throne lives up to its name.


----------



## bulb (Dec 31, 2007)

hahah the "throne" was the only thing close to the right height i could find around here...sucks but its better than not playing at all.


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 31, 2007)

Totally saw your pre-edited post, Bulbous. And to that I say:

djent-djentBAPBAPBAPBAPBAPBAPBAPBAPBAP

Yeeeeah, now that's a song.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 31, 2007)

Bulb - Forum Rules.

_Please post intelligently. This isn't an uptight forum, but the use of "u" instead of "you" and other types of internet-speak are generally frowned upon. It's not English class, but do try to make your posts readable. Also, please don't post thread titles in all caps.
- Good: "What do you think are the best pickups for my RG7620"?
- Bad: "WUT DO U THINK R THE BEST PICKUPS FOR MY RG7620???"_


C'mon, man. Seriously. I cleaned that nonsense up.


Thanks.


----------



## bulb (Dec 31, 2007)

wait what? i speak in internet speak when im being sarcastic/funny, not seriously! 

it was for effect man! EFFECT!!

and im pretty sure i didnt post the thread in all caps either!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 31, 2007)

You're too easy to fuck with, Meesh. 


 Dork.


----------



## bulb (Dec 31, 2007)

they say im too trusting....they do...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't let Drew catch you with those kinds of thread titles, though. Simmons avatar will be his idea of fucking with you. 


Cool ass drumming, though, back on topic. Nice groove. I'm a bit of an amateur/hack drummer, too. But I'm woefully out of practice, as all I do anymore is play guitar/write songs/sing.


----------



## bulb (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah i wish i could practice more, but once again living in an apt is the bane of my existence...

the thing that really bothers me is that i have thought about getting an e-kit, and the best of the best like the roland are decent feelwise and kinda lame sounding and they are like 4-5 grand!!
i could buy my dream drumset for that price and then some, and so i have trouble justifying that much money on something to get me by you know, so im kinda stuck for the time being and ill probably stick to being a guitarist when im not in mauritius haha...


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 31, 2007)

Neat! I've always wanted to get decent at drums. There's a nice Pearl set in my room, but since I can't play without other people hearing me, I don't think I'll be taking advantage of it any time soon.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 31, 2007)

Drum kit from africa


Is mauritis its own country? And are you a drug dealer bulb (0_0). Alot of fucking gear, trips to foreign country. OMG WHERE IS LEONARDO DICARPRIO, BULB IS STEALING TEH BLUHD DIMENDZ


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been thinking of going with something like this myself (there's something similar and very cool at a local shop but can't think of the exact brand/model and they don't have a website):

Pearl Rhythm Traveler from zZounds.com!

T and W Percussion PRD-005 5-Piece Mesh Head Practice Drum Kit from Chamberlain Music - sheet music and musical instruments

Buy Pearl MFH Mesh Tom Head for Rhythm Traveler Drum online at Musician's Friend


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 31, 2007)

Thinking about it, buy a rack and some triggered pads and you can just get a trigger-midi interface and run them through dkfhs on your computer. Hell, if you wanted something to play with and didn't need the 100023u423 velocity zones, you could nab a good kit for $1000


----------



## Jason (Dec 31, 2007)

Aaron and gospel got the right idea BUlb. My solution to yo problem? Buy a cheapo drum kit no matter which kind really. Could even get all the same toms if ya like. Now buy some mesh heads, next get some ddrum triggers, run those triggers into your firepods then use the "blips" to trigger sounds in dkfhs. YAY! Only thing for cymbals is either get some silencers for them OR get some E-cymbals.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 31, 2007)

Cool vid, Bulb. Nice drummin' too.


----------



## Alpo (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice!  I wish I could play drums.


----------



## british beef (Jan 2, 2008)

nice drumming face


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 21, 2008)

you could get some simple e-drumkit, and just run MIDI into DKFH... as long as it has a decent feel when you smack it, and it has good dynamic recognition, so you smack it hard to sound hard etc, then hell, it´s all good!


----------



## bulb (Jan 21, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> as long as it has a decent feel when you smack it, and it has good dynamic recognition



unfortunately this is what costs big money


----------



## DeL07 (Jan 22, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> you could get some simple e-drumkit, and just run MIDI into DKFH... as long as it has a decent feel when you smack it, and it has good dynamic recognition, so you smack it hard to sound hard etc, then hell, it´s all good!



and it has good dynamic recognition = Doom for your wallet....

A basic electro kit that has good dynamic response starts around 2500$...

But the major problem with electro kits are the cymbals... They always sound awful.... Well except for a select few, but then again they're all above 3000$...


----------



## bulb (Jan 22, 2008)

basically the td-20 is the only one i have tried that i think is decent

DECENT

and it costs 5500 bucks


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm considering buying a cheap used kit (or new kit) for around $4-500, putting mesh heads on the drums, buying triggers and a module of some kind to get everything into the computer, and trigger the drums, and mic up the cymbals.


----------



## DeL07 (Jan 22, 2008)

bulb said:


> basically the td-20 is the only one i have tried that i think is decent
> 
> DECENT
> 
> and it costs 5500 bucks



Bahhh that's not much.... I've got that in change in my wallet...  

Fucking ridiculous.... But the TD-20's console allows HUGE amounts of editing... So with a lot of fiddling you can get some great sounds out of it...


----------



## Jason (Jan 22, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> I'm considering buying a cheap used kit (or new kit) for around $4-500, putting mesh heads on the drums, buying triggers and a module of some kind to get everything into the computer, and trigger the drums, and mic up the cymbals.



You stealing my idea?


----------



## Durero (Jan 23, 2008)

Been keeping an eye on TD-20's for a while. Dreaming of getting a set.

1)Roland V-Drums TD 20s BK - (eBay.ca item 160200768666 end time 23-Jan-08 08:24:49 EST)


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> You stealing my idea?



Yes 

But it's a great idea, as it'll feel exactly like a TD-20 kit.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Don't let Drew catch you with those kinds of thread titles, though. Simmons avatar will be his idea of fucking with you.



 Simmonsization is too good for the likes of you. 

Nothing personal, Bulb, but I've stated ranted a number of times that anyone who posts a title with "can has" is getting neg rep'ed, until the whole site has learned the importance of matching verbal tenses.  

Also, I'm jealous. I want a drumset.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 23, 2008)

Alesis just came out with an e-kit that is strictly for running into a computer, via USB. Very cool, and it looks like it'll sell for under $600. Of course the feel of it is probably still an issue, but for hacks like me it would be fine.


----------

